# Lionel E-unit tester



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I am a member of various Train forums, and I read a post about building an E-unit tester. There was an article written in OGR magazine "Run 206, Feb. 2005" which had this article about building this unit. Is there someone who has old back issues covering this issue, that could provide the article.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I would certainly be interested in seeing such an article. I can't imagine what a 'tester' would encompass that can't be done manually.

Here's my contribution to E-unit testing using a doorbell transformer and a DMM:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Bob,
That is typically what I do myself, but reading about the tester circuit on OGR forum, it seems like it sounds like it a jig, that you can mount the e unit in, and has "fahnestock" clips to connect the e unit leads to, with lamps to indicate the continuity. It sounded interesting enough to see if someone could provide the circuit. It is curiosity more than anything. A poster on that thread mentioned adding a load to the connections, to make sure it cycles properly, under a typical motor load.
OGR magazine doesn't have Back Issues that far back available in print or DVD format, so it would have to come from someone who has that issue. It would be interesting to see how it was constructed.

Jerry


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill look when I get a chance, ive got 6 boxes of newly acquired older magazines.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I usually just banana-clip the e-unit (and track power) over to a motor propped on blocks, and run through power-up cycles. If the motor fwd-neutral-rev-etc. OK, then life's good!

TJ


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

It is more curiosity to know how it was constructed, and how it worked, but as usual, it was something from 2005, which would be hard to find. I basically check that the plunger activates smoothly, and then use a meter and hand rotate/cycle the drum. The description on the OGR forum sounded pretty good, but the one person who said he had a diagram, hasn't posted anything yet, so that people can look at it. It may be very simple to construct, and or modified for personal uses, once the circuit or article can be posted.

The term of "Think outside the box"........I never knew there was a box!!!! My mind runs at a rapid pace most times.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

teledoc said:


> My mind runs at a rapid pace most times.


That's what Valiums are for!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

rkenny>> Holding out on us!!!! (valium)

I won't have to search for the article or find someone who has it. I scored all 2005 OGR issues for $10. Just have to wait for delivery.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Well that's a good price!:thumbsup:

So you will post the e-unit article for the rest of us, right?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*E unit tester courtesy of OGR-Tom Moore*

I tried to track down this article over the past week. I purchased the full 2005 run of OGR magazine which covers this article, and waiting for delivery of the magazines. In the meantime, an OGR member sent me the pages covering the "E-unit tester" made by Tom Moore. It looks simple enough, and can probably be modified to one's personal taste, or add to the basic unit. Here is the article:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting that. I took the liberty of making it into a PDF for those that are interested.

View attachment Tester 1.pdf


I was a little disappointed . There aren't hardly enough bells and whistles and it lacks that "1940-oak-cigar-box-home-workshop" feel. He could of at least used Fahnestock clips and a porcelein bulb socket.

On the other hand it was 2005 so it should have had a microcontroller with an LCD display and cycled rapidly and successively with the push of a button. Maybe a printer output of the test results.

hwell:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Well if you plan on making one, it better be in a cigar box!!!!! Thanks for the PDF conversion for others.

I think it can be modified to one's own liking, or layout of the unit. The old way with a meter, etc. needs more than two hands sometimes, so by using this device, it makes it simple to handle and run through the cycling, and you can actually watch the ratcheting of the unit. Just my opinion.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Not bad, with the diagrams, pictures, I could even make one!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The original posting about this E unit tester came up on OGRforum, and the curiosity got the better of me, so I had to hunt the article down. Glad to share it with anyone who thinks they could build or make one. I got the download from an OGR member, before my magazines from 2005 arrive. I got the complete 2005 (7 issues) magazines for $10. So now I have some reading material.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

teledoc said:


> Well if you plan on making one, it better be in a cigar box!!


You know how hard it is to find a cigar box these days! Much less one actually made of wood!:stroke:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I said I could make one! I don't have the time though! Maybe, one year, after I fix all the other stuff laying around in boxes. I got problems!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Join the group of PENDING things to do. I have at least 15 things started, and in various stages of assembly, and nothing finished yet.


----------



## Bdobson45 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Going to build it*

Thanks for posting. I am going to build it. I enjoy projects like this. I built a test bench a year ago that had a lot of functions that were pretty complex and this one should be fun.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice video Bob.:thumbsup:

Tell me, there is sound why didn't you just talk?
And you look so serious, sort of like a mad scientist at work.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> Nice video Bob.:thumbsup:
> 
> Tell me, there is sound why didn't you just talk?
> And you look so serious, sort of like a mad scientist at work.
> ...


That's a very good likeness. I think it's very becoming!:smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rkenney said:


> That's a very good likeness. I think it's very becoming!:smokin:


The next instructional video you do you need one of the lab coats.


----------



## Taylor622 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for posting this very informative article to keep the old dogs running. You have inspired me to dive into my old Lionel 2056 with new found confidence.


----------

